# Brodie Lee Jr(Negative 1)Officially Added To AEW Roster Page



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is getting sad. 75% of the people just on that one row make me want to change the channel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@RapShepard *Remember when everyone flamed you in December and swore that this would be a one off? 








*


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know why he has a record.. He's more like a manager


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> @RapShepard *Remember when everyone flamed you and swore that this would be a one off? *


Of course lol. After he showed up the 2md and 3rd time it was clear this wasn't ending soon. At this point it only ends when Brodie Lee Jr or his mom wants it to end, not Tony. You can't put a 10 year old on TV because his dad died for 6 months, then take it away.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Of course lol. After he showed up the 2md and 3rd time it was clear this wasn't ending soon. At this point it only ends when Brodie Lee Jr or his mom wants it to end, not Tony. You can't put a 10 year old on TV because his dad died got 6 months, then take it away.


*It's telling that you've passed the outrage stage and moved on to acceptance at this point 😂*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's telling that you've passed the outrage stage and moved on to acceptance at this point [emoji23]*


Oh no I still hate his existence. I already didn't care for his father as a wrestler and don't like The Dark Order. So he's just a living embodiment of "hey did you know my overrated dad died and this shitty group still exists" lol.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Well, he's going to inevitably be an active roster someday when he's old enough, so I guess may as well put him on there now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's getting an action figure as well. 

Only hope here is come the fall, he's back in school. All these Dark Order guys are pissing their careers away.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i praised AEW's handling of Brodie Lee's situation many times
but come on, this is ridiculous
he's not the first kid whose dad died
i don't know if they are humoring the kid too much
or just using him for the free praise points

looks like the Dark order is not going away, EVER


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If i remember correctly he's getting the salary of Brodie


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> i praised AEW's handling of Brodie Lee's situation many times
> but come on, this is ridiculous
> he's not the first kid whose dad died
> i don't know if they are humoring the kid too much
> ...


Humoring him too much. I'd never accuse them if being scummy enough to use a kids situation for PR. It just seems like they've got themselves in over there head situation. Once you welcome him to be on the show and affiliated shows a few times to take his mind off of stuff, you can't then go back and tell him go away


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

This is just laughably pathetic...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Oh no I still hate his existence. I already didn't care for his father as a wrestler and don't like The Dark Order. So he's just a living embodiment of "hey did you know my overrated dad died and this shitty group still exists" lol.





VIP86 said:


> i praised AEW's handling of Brodie Lee's situation many times
> but come on, this is ridiculous
> he's not the first kid whose dad died
> i don't know if they are humoring the kid too much
> ...





JeSeGaN said:


> This is just laughably pathetic...


<3 <3 <3


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> @RapShepard *Remember when everyone flamed you in December and swore that this would be a one off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A one-off like QT Marshall’s push and Brandon Cutler being on dynamite.

It’s only a one-off match though
It’s only a Friday dynamite though
It’s only a bit of fun though
It’s only a child being a wrestler though
Wrestling’s fake anyway
Wrestling’s dead anyway

and so on.....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 102754


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


>


only a fisher of men


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's no big deal.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

of all the things to complain about........it's about a 10 year old standing with the dark order.......for real?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> only a fisher of men


I am not meat sir lol


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


>


yep, baits come in all shapes and sizes
but if the fisherman is not skilled enough
it won't catch


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

What a great day. A thread about "ten" and one about Negative One, another thread dedicated to dark order. But nobody even cares to make a thread about PAC or hangman page.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That´s just stupid. Backyard outlaw mudshow levels of stupidity. Adam Scherr incoming to be be tag team champion with Brodie Jr. levels of stupidity.
What happened to the "oh, he´s just there for the tribute to his father". "It´s just a nice gesture". "It´s just for one episode"

It´s exploitation, that´s what it is. There´s no way to sugarcoat it.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> @RapShepard *Remember when everyone flamed you in December and swore that this would be a one off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RapShepard and Jim Cornette are alike in that they both will say something I agree with from the bottom of my heart and then say something I REALLY disagree with in sometimes the same post/tangent.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

If Tony is so benevolent then -1 can earn his dad's wage staying home or his mum can trust fund it for him and make him stay at home.....alternatively dark order have one shot at relevance left and that would involve pile driving the kid to get some heat back. 

Evil Uno might as well change his name to uncle Uno now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stew mack said:


> RapShepard and Jim Cornette are alike in that they both will say something I agree with from the bottom of my heart and then say something I REALLY disagree with in sometimes the same post/tangent.


Lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s just stupid. Backyard outlaw mudshow levels of stupidity. Adam Scherr incoming to be be tag team champion with Brodie Jr. levels of stupidity.
> What happened to the "oh, he´s just there for the tribute to his father". "It´s just a nice gesture". "It´s just for one episode"
> 
> *It´s exploitation*, that´s what it is. There´s no way to sugarcoat it.


I think every kid in the world would like to be exploited like him.

It's pretty nice to be around wrestlers and to receive a lot of money that you'll be able to use when you're old enough.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

He's got go away heat from me. I hate kids. The only time I'll be happy to see him on my screen, is if Mark Henry is inducting him into the hall of pain. 
When he's ringside he's over theatrical and almost acts the moves out. He's up there with Aubrey Edwards.


----------



## Wrongwaywilly25 (Mar 24, 2021)

Are they fucking kidding me? That brat has a roster! Real pathetic AEW. Time to hunt down Tony Kahn and beat his ass


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Pathetic


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Make him beat Omega clean and than face a debuting Braun


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Never thought a 10 year old could make so many grown men cry ..like its been said if the kid is having fun ..and the mom and Tony are ok with it ..go for it ..there business

Yeah kids lose their dad it happens ..but if this can help him I'm not gonna get botherd by it


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Deathiscoming said:


> What a great day. A thread about "ten" and one about Negative One, another thread dedicated to dark order. But nobody even cares to make a thread about PAC or hangman page.


Totally agree. Push -1, 10, and DO to the moon!!! They're what people are talking about.

As for the thread topic: _shrug_


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Never thought a 10 year old could make so many grown men cry ..like its been said if the kid is having fun ..and the mom and Tony are ok with it ..go for it ..there business
> 
> Yeah kids lose their dad it happens ..but if this can help him I'm not gonna get botherd by it


No one is crying. We are just less interested in watching.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> No one is crying. We are just less interested in watching.


So less interested in watching because a 10 year old kid appear for 30s-1min in a 2 hour show ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So less interested in watching because a 10 year old kid appear for 30s-1min in a 2 hour show ?


Of course. Slightly less. But all these goofy things add up and eventually culminate in less interest.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Why? Him and the rest of dork order suck, this is embarrassing. This dork order stuff is killing my interest, i already rarely watch WWE. If this cheesy stuff keeps up I might be done with wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Might as well strap the world title on him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JeSeGaN said:


> This is just laughably pathetic...


Him on national TV leading a group of geeks is almost as bad as Lily the Puppet


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I want to say something but wwe had a kid hold one of their belts, until this kid pins someone, he's basically a background character.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JeSeGaN said:


> This is just laughably pathetic...


Indeed. Imagine being such a sad fuck that you go on the internet to hate on an eight year old, who just lost his father, cause he appears on your TV screen for 30 seconds.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> @RapShepard *Remember when everyone flamed you in December and swore that this would be a one off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when a few peope people played scandalized at me, when I asked after a while, what this shall be good for.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

For those defending this (Why am I not surprised?) think about what a person who comes across AEW on TV or hears about thinks when they go and visit the roster page to see a legitimate child on the roster page and another man (Marko Stunt) who actually does indeed look like a child. That's what I'd be concerned about if I was someone who truly wanted to see AEW grow.



Botchy SinCara said:


> Never thought a 10 year old could make so many grown men cry ..like its been said if the kid is having fun ..and the mom and Tony are ok with it ..go for it ..there business
> 
> Yeah kids lose their dad it happens ..but if this can help him I'm not gonna get botherd by it


If this was an indy at the local community centre you could possibly say "If the kid is having fun and the mum is okay with it then go nuts!"

This is national TV.



Hephaesteus said:


> I want to say something but wwe had a kid hold one of their belts, until this kid pins someone, he's basically a background character.


Yup, and everyone shit on the WWE kid for winning a belt also.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Most of their talent are small Indy geeks so -1 fits what their top champion should look like


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

No biggie and complaining about a 10 year old child. How low are people willing to go?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

RomeoBlues said:


> For those defending this (Why am I not surprised?) think about what a person who comes across AEW on TV or hears about thinks when they go and visit the roster page to see a legitimate child on the roster page and another man (Marko Stunt) who actually does indeed look like a child. That's what I'd be concerned about if I was someone who truly wanted to see AEW grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fucking kid as part of their top wrestling roster. Let that sink in. How cringe and outlaw is that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya this is a bad look for aew. These companies need to stop focusing on being inclusive and focus on running a business. This is the biggest thing about aew that they are doing wrong along with other promotions like nwa. All pretending it's one big happy family. It's killing the business. Instead of driving a compelling product aew is focused on doing right by a kid because of his dad. This is stupid because it won't be the case for every wrestler. It's like Cody getting the special rub every week or every feud well no one else does.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> No biggie and complaining about a 10 year old child. How low are people willing to go?


K you spend your years watching a product driven by inclusive instead of product


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Indeed. Imagine being such a sad fuck that you go on the internet to hate on an eight year old, who just lost his father, cause he appears on your TV screen for 30 seconds.


You do realize, i hope, that the hate is NOT on the kid himself, rather at the stupidity the company does by featuring and elevating a kid on an adult wrestling program, classified as 'all elite', where there is 'blood and guts' and is supposed to be taken serious as the alternative to the WWE, but is more like the alternative to TNA.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> of all the things to complain about........it's about a 10 year old standing with the dark order.......for real?


The dark order shouldn't be happening. No one fucking cares about them since day 1. I wanna know who's idea it was because many other shitty things they do are normally dropped fast


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Deathiscoming said:


> What a great day. A thread about "ten" and one about Negative One, another thread dedicated to dark order. But nobody even cares to make a thread about PAC or hangman page.


I don't make threads so its up to you fucks lol. You make them ill talk


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

See I am not particularly impressed by how they have used Brodie's kid (I think he should absolutely get to be there and maybe even have some fun on Dark sometimes with the dark order given what he's gone through that's good for him but being on the main show is that step too far). But this particular thing is nothing really. Just a silly little thing to make the kid happy seeing himself among the wrestlers and on its own not really all that worth getting this worked up about.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> of all the things to complain about........it's about a 10 year old standing with the dark order.......for real?


Below is you 




alex0816 said:


> it's not that serious yall. let the kid have some fun. it's one match/segment he'll be involved in. relax. there's no agenda, no cluelessness from TK or anyone, just giving a kid going through a tough time something to be excited and happy about





alex0816 said:


> a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. *let the kid have some fun times right now *with what him and his family are going through



When are the fun times up?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Indeed. Imagine being such a sad fuck that you go on the internet to hate on an eight year old, *who just lost his father*, cause he appears on your TV screen for 30 seconds.


His dad is going to be dead forever, at what point do the phony folk stop throwing that excuse out and admit it's just dumb?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> His dad is going to be dead forever, at what point do the phony folk stop throwing that excuse out and admit it's just dumb?



but we're all a big happy inclusive family


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> but we're all a big happy inclusive family


Lol


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

everyone should get used to it, it's not going away
like @RapShepard said, they screwed themselves by starting to do this in the first place
the dark order should have been ended the day of the tribute show
they missed their chance, now they're forced to keep it


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Indeed. Imagine being such a sad fuck that you go on the internet to hate on an eight year old, who just lost his father, cause he appears on your TV screen for 30 seconds.


Imagine being such a sad fuck that you need to virtue signal to random strangers on the internet


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The irony of adding -1 is that their roster just went down a negative notch. Just when AEW couldn't go lower they go more cringe


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Of course lol. After he showed up the 2md and 3rd time it was clear this wasn't ending soon. At this point it only ends when Brodie Lee Jr or his mom wants it to end, not Tony. You can't put a 10 year old on TV because his dad died for 6 months, then take it away.


I hate these goddamn people sometimes.

GET THE FUCKING MAKE-A-WISH KID OFF THE GODDAMN TV!!!

My grandma died a half decade ago, maybe I deserve fucking TV time. I assure you I will be more fucking entertaining than this stupid shit. Of course the diehards won’t own up to how stupid it is, despite their earlier argument being that it was just a one off, his first birthday without his dad, etc.

Because like the AEW haters around here, the diehards can’t fucking be honest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I hate these goddamn people sometimes.
> 
> GET THE FUCKING MAKE-A-WISH KID OFF THE GODDAMN TV!!!
> 
> ...


Next time it'll be "come on the kid started middle school, he needs this to unwind"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Of course lol. After he showed up the 2md and 3rd time it was clear this wasn't ending soon. At this point it only ends when Brodie Lee Jr or his mom wants it to end, not Tony. You can't put a 10 year old on TV because his dad died for 6 months, then take it away.


Brodie was recently off television/DARK only because his school work suffered and AEW was "taken away" as punishment. His grades went back up so he was rewarded by being put back on programming. AEW is being treated as like a kid's gaming system (or television back in my youth). So unless you want to have the kid tank his schooling, you need to keep putting him on television now as they've tied them together -> good grades = being on AEW programming. Take away the television appearances and the kid starts failing at school.

This is a bad idea, and not good for Brodie Jr at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brodie was recently off television/DARK only because his school work suffered and AEW was "taken away" as punishment. His grades went back up so he was rewarded by being put back on programming. AEW is being treated as like a kid's gaming system (or television back in my youth). So unless you want to have the kid tank his schooling, you need to keep putting him on television now as they've tied them together -> good grades = being on AEW programming. Take away the television appearances and the kid starts failing at school.
> 
> This is a bad idea, and not good for Brodie Jr at all.


Yup wait until his TNT title run graduation gift lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I understand wanting to look after the kid and give him some good memories but eh this might be a little bit too much.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I want the Dork Order to Die and they make Brodie's kid a member. Now they will be there for fucking forever. Well until Turner Networks cancels them


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

and who's the parenting genius who tied up good grades with being on AEW programming ??
gone are the days where you get a toy for good grades 🙄
now good grades are worth international TV time ?


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

The Golden Shovel said:


> If Tony is so benevolent then -1 can earn his dad's wage staying home or his mum can trust fund it for him and make him stay at home.....alternatively dark order have one shot at relevance left and that would involve pile driving the kid to get some heat back.
> 
> Evil Uno might as well change his name to uncle Uno now.


Dude book it! Uncle Uno, and the rest of the Dark Order kind of like the Munsters/Family! 
This could be GOLD! John Silver as Uncle Fester. Anna Jayne as Morticia/Mother Figure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Sheik said:


> *I don't know why he has a record.. He's more like a manager*


It's honestly disappointing to know there are a ton of actual talented, unemployed wrestlers right now who would give their left nut to have just 1 minute of national TV time to showcase actual wrestling ...in the meantime over at AEW headquarters, the promotion team is busy around the clock updating their elite wrestler line-up, with their newest superstar on their roster, "-1".


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Next time it'll be "come on the kid started middle school, he needs this to unwind"


“The kid is being picked on at school by the 8th graders. Let him have the fantasy world where he gets to powerbomb V every time he gets out of line. It ain’t bad. His dad died 5 years, cut him some slack!”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You know my rule guys, his an active wrestler now. Short of racist terms or homophobic terms he gets the same treatment as every other wrestler as far as I'm concerned 

Welcome to the world of wrestling BJ


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You know my rule guys, his an active wrestler now. Short of racist terms or homophobic terms he gets the same treatment as every other wrestler as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Welcome to the world of wrestling BJ


I have to ask, what is up with saying "his" vs "he's"? Is it an Australian thing? Because it confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can’t wait in 10 year when all the neckbeards are shouting how Cody is burying him


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> You know my rule guys, his an active wrestler now. Short of racist terms or homophobic terms he gets the same treatment as every other wrestler as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Welcome to the world of wrestling BJ


perfect
he's officially a public figure now
public figures are fair game
within Rules


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> I have to ask, what is up with saying "his" vs "he's"? Is it an Australian thing? Because it confuses the hell out of me.


Don't Americans spell it like his? If not must be a British thing.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

So we all hate to say it, but people die. Some of this roster will pass away eventually as well. Is AEW planning to give every single kid out there the same kind of attention when their parent thats also an AEW wrestler passes away?

Also, I just don't think this is good for the kid in the long run. To be involved in this business at such a young age. Hanging around all these adults and in front of crowds. Being around half naked men and women. IDK, I'm sure his mom is paying close attention, but I think this can mess a kid up while they are growing up. But, it is a nice thing they are doing for him. I can't deny that.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't Americans spell it like his? If not must be a British thing.


"he's" is an abbreviated way of saying "he is" so if you can say "he is", you use "he's". "His" is a possesive pronoun meaning something is a person's. "That's his quote you responded to". British don't use "his" for "he is". You're just an odd duck.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> So we all hate to say it, but people die. Some of this roster will pass away eventually as well. Is AEW planning to give every single kid out there the same kind of attention when their parent thats also an AEW wrestler passes away?
> 
> Also, I just don't think this is good for the kid in the long run. To be involved in this business at such a young age. Hanging around all these adults and in front of crowds. Being around half naked men and women. IDK, I'm sure his mom is paying close attention, but I think this can mess a kid up while they are growing up. But, it is a nice thing they are doing for him. I can't deny that.


quick…. Call Riho with your concerns! 😂


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> quick…. Call Riho with your concerns! 😂


....I don't get it lol?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

CovidFan said:


> "he's" is an abbreviated way of saying "he is" so if you can say "he is", you use "he's". "His" is a possesive pronoun meaning something is a person's. "That's his quote you responded to". British don't use "his" for "he is". You're just an odd duck.


I think the following video applies. Just replace krabappel with hes/his while i hide in shame


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> The dark order shouldn't be happening. No one fucking cares about them since day 1. I wanna know who's idea it was because many other shitty things they do are normally dropped fast


i don't like dark order either but some people are claiming to lose interest over a 10 year old standing with dark order.........that's fucking insane to me lol


RapShepard said:


> Below is you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit he's standing in the background for a min.........this hurts the show how exactly?

theres others things to complain about with AEW, this is not one of them lol

"i don't like this kid standing with a stable for 30 seconds, fuck this shit"

..........weird man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> *i don't like dark order either* but some people are claiming to lose interest over a 10 year old standing with dark order.........that's fucking insane to me lol
> 
> 
> holy shit he's standing in the background for a min.........this hurts the show how exactly?
> ...


So you admittedly don't like The Dark Order

And again below is you



alex0816 said:


> it's not that serious yall. *let the kid have some fun. it's one match/segment he'll be involved in. relax. there's no agenda, no cluelessness from TK or anyone, just giving a kid going through a tough time something to be excited and happy about*





alex0816 said:


> *a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now *with what him and his family are going through


Stop deflecting, when is enough enough with the sympathy? Why are you feigning confusion on folk not liking him on TV?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

alex0816 said:


> holy shit *he's standing in the background for a min........*.*this hurts the show how exactly?*


How does it help the show?






*starting at 1:35* ^, That definitely is not standing in the background. The announcers acknowledge the kid's name a couple times, even mentioning him over the names of the grown adults who he comes out with lmfao. Also he is in plain view, front & center of the group, at ringside during a televised main event clearly as a focal point, besides the two wrestlers in the ring.

And now they've added the kid amongst their other wrestlers, giving him a win-loss record. A matter of time until he is TNT champion i suppose. Just more evidence that there are too many clowns in the company who want this to be more of a circus instead of a wrestling program.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> ....I don't get it lol?


she started wrestling school when she was eight


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> So you admittedly don't like The Dark Order
> 
> And again below is you
> 
> ...


because there is 0 reason to throw a hissy fit about a kid standing in the background for 30 seconds, how is that deflecting lmao


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> How does it help the show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does it hurt? they didn't zoom the camera on him and take away from th match or the post match

if this is the tipping point for some then wow lol

yall do you tho


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

like do some of yall have nothing better to do then complain about a 10 year old? that's the deal breaker for you lol. out of everything that's been done in wrestling, a 10 year old background character is the absolute worst lmaoooooooo

i'm convinced that most people on this forum just watch wrestling to complain and it's fucking weird. you know all you crybabies gonna watch next week.

the TK haters
the Cody is the absolute worst people
and the 10 year old background character is horrible people

i'm sure the exact same thing goes on in the wwe section. hate watching cause they love to complain, it's there favorite hobby lol


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

alex0816 said:


> holy shit he's standing in the background for a min.........this hurts the show how exactly?


Here he is in a pull apart brawl:










Attacking a ref:










Cutting a promo:










On commentary:










If it was just standing in the background as a manager that would be stupid enough but it is so much more than that...



LifeInCattleClass said:


> she started wrestling school when she was eight


This is relatively common in Japan and kind of accepted there. It is not really a thing anywhere else, is there anything you won't defend?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Below is you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Above is me asking you a question



alex0816 said:


> because there is 0 reason to throw a hissy fit about a kid standing in the background for 30 seconds, how is that deflecting lmao


Below is you previously



alex0816 said:


> *a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now *with what him and his family are going through


Above is you months ago strapping your cape on

Again when are the fun times up and he doesn't need to be on TV? Stop deflecting and answer the question. Saying "well he only got to be on Dynamite for 8 minutes a dozen times" isn't answering the question.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

anybody wanna bet he's gonna have his first official match and win sooner rather than later ???
they wouldn't leave his record 0 - 0 and make him feel left out do they ?
the kids at school will laugh at him for not wrestling or winning any matches and having a big fat 0
so he must wrestle and win or else his grades will drop

good times coming 😁


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I like the kid and love what AEW is doing for him. If he keeps appearing on Dark or Dynamite or whatever, it’s perfectly fine with me. As long as he isn’t put in a position to get physically hurt. The bottom line is that AEW should continue to ignore the haters who bitch about something as harmless as seeing a kid on a wrestling show. You can like it or don’t like it, but you have zero say in their decisions. If seeing Negative-1 upsets you that much that you quit watching altogether, that’s a you problem, not an AEW problem.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

VIP86 said:


> anybody wanna bet he's gonna have his first official match and win sooner rather than later ???
> they wouldn't leave his record 0 - 0 and make him feel left out do they ?
> the kids at school will laugh at him for not wrestling or winning any matches and having a big fat 0
> so he must wrestle and win or else his grades will drop
> ...


He can perpetuity wrestle and beat stunt. And Luther. As long as those clowns are buried im good


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> He can perpetuity wrestle and beat stunt. And Luther. As long as those clowns are buried im good


Amen to that
i can support him if it means embarrassing Stunt to retiring


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Nice way to bury the entire roster.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Nice way to bury the entire roster.


Agreed, this is really turning me off the product. I enjoyed watching AEW, but the dork order stuff has gotta go


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RomeoBlues said:


> *is there anything you won't defend?*


we don‘t even go to the same school though


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Above is me asking you a question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when do fun times end? who gives a shit cause he doesn't effect the show. if a 10 year old background kid ruins wrestling for you thats on you. you claim i wear a cape but you the one crying in one apparently


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we don‘t even go to the same school though


You literally defend everything.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

alex0816 said:


> when do fun times end? who gives a shit cause he doesn't effect the show. if a 10 year old background kid ruins wrestling for you thats on you. you claim i wear a cape but you the one crying in one apparently


You're just going to pretend you missed that post where I showed him effecting the show, huh?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> You literally defend everything.


We also don’t go to the same school


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> when do fun times end? who gives a shit cause he doesn't effect the show. if a 10 year old background kid ruins wrestling for you thats on you. you claim i wear a cape but you the one crying in one apparently


Who said it ruined wrestling for me? In your effort to defend you're just saying things.

Again stop deflecting and answer when are fun times over? This is you months ago below




alex0816 said:


> *a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now *with what him and his family are going through


Are his fun times forever since his dad died?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Does anybody else think the visual of a shirtless 10 year old kid surrounded by a group of grown up shirtless men on tv look a little bit dodgy, of course it's harmless but it's not the greatest of images in an industry that is well known for it's sexual misconduct and drug abuse.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> The dark order shouldn't be happening. No one fucking cares about them since day 1. I wanna know who's idea it was because many other shitty things they do are normally dropped fast


They're super over with the live crowd that they've had at the AEW shows since they came back, so clearly people care about them.



Dizzie said:


> Does anybody else think the visual of a shirtless 10 year old kid surrounded by a group of grown up shirtless men on tv look a little bit dodgy, of course it's harmless but it's not the greatest of images in an industry that is well known for it's sexual misconduct and drug abuse.


Not one bit.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't get why he needs to be on TV. Wouldn't being backstage suffice as a reward for his grades improving? Just seems low rent and the amount of small things AEW does to frustrate fans definitely adds up.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Honestly I’d laugh my ass off if Strowman came in and killed the Dark Order by himself and then he and Brodie’s son became the tag team champions. The outrage would be tremendous and hilarious. I mean his dad and Strowman were part of the Wyatt family so there’s some history there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lets be real here...most of us are complaining and want him off tv is because he gets to touch Anna Jay and Tay Conti


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> They're super over with the live crowd that they've had at the AEW shows since they came back, so clearly people care about them.
> 
> 
> Not one bit.


That's simply not true, I heard every reaction. That's like saying Cody got the biggest pop at the live crowds which actually he got oje of the lower pops on the roster. Of course not everyone hates dark order but they are just there just being and that's it. They are not over. Doesn't mean some people don't mind them but there is zero evidence they are over which is why they don't actually get legit storyline push.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

RomeoBlues said:


> You're just going to pretend you missed that post where I showed him effecting the show, huh?


Does that really surprise you?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

He'll remain on the show as long as he makes good grades. Summer has just started. Only 2 months until school is back in session. Maybe he'll show up on Winter Break.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RomeoBlues said:


> You're just going to pretend you missed that post where I showed him effecting the show, huh?


dark isn't a main show, it's a youtube show filled with jobbers. idgaf if he wrestles on wins on there, i don't watch, you so upset about it don't watch


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Who said it ruined wrestling for me? In your effort to defend you're just saying things.
> 
> Again stop deflecting and answer when are fun times over? This is you months ago below
> 
> ...


you're showing it, you're complaining about some kid who stands in the background on dynamite. you obviously have an issue with it. stop watching then. to complain this much about a child is pretty weird

if his fun times are him standing in the background on dynamite, then idagf if they end or not

"you said this in a thread 6 months ago" cry more. you look real great complaining about a child smh. now go ahead and say im "deflecting" and ask the same question over and over like im the one booking the show lol

and that old post holds true, Jesus himself could return on dynamite and people like you would complain about it cause he's taking the spotlight from one of your guys


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> you're showing it, you're complaining about some kid who stands in the background on dynamite. you obviously have an issue with it. stop watching then. to complain this much about a child is pretty weird
> 
> if his fun times are him standing in the background on dynamite, then idagf if they end or not
> 
> ...


Well according to you this was just a temporary fun time thing because his dad "Just passed away" and that's why folk shouldn't have been annoyed. He's now a permanent roster member and you're now still bothered that people don't want the 

"hey did you know that kid's dad died? Yeah he worked here for 8 months and just died. But there's his kid on TV" 

Kid on TV. Seems like you should get used to the fact that " my dad died" isn't an interesting wrestling character. 



alex0816 said:


> *a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now *with what him and his family are going through


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Deathiscoming said:


> What a great day. A thread about "ten" and one about Negative One, another thread dedicated to dark order. But nobody even cares to make a thread about PAC or hangman page.


We may disagree on things, but I felt this


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Well according to you this was just a temporary fun time thing because his dad "Just passed away" and that's why folk shouldn't have been annoyed. He's now a permanent roster member and you're now still bothered that people don't want the
> 
> "hey did you know that kid's dad died? Yeah he worked here for 8 months and just died. But there's his kid on TV"
> 
> Kid on TV. Seems like you should get used to the fact that " my dad died" isn't an interesting wrestling character.


a kid shows up on tv once or twice a month in a background.......oh my god everyone throw their arms up in disgust........

if this is the breaking point for you so be it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> a kid shows up on tv once or twice a month in a background.......oh my god everyone throw their arms up in disgust........
> 
> if this is the breaking point for you so be it


Folk are allowed to not like wrestling characters. You'll live with the criticism.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Folk are allowed to not like wrestling characters. You'll live with the criticism.


petty criticism....

of all the things to be so upset about lmaoooo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> petty criticism....
> 
> of all the things to be so upset about lmaoooo


No petty criticism is, "the ring rope colors are terrible". Criticizing a shit character is A okay.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> No petty criticism is, "the ring rope colors are terrible". Criticizing a shit character is A okay.


complaining about a 10 year old standing in the background is the equivalent to complaining about ring rope colors....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> complaining about a 10 year old standing in the background is the equivalent to complaining about ring rope colors....


He's the 10 year old leader of a stable, that the commentary team constantly reminds you he's there and his dad is dead. Stop pretending he's the green shirt fan. That's being in the background.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> He's the 10 year old leader of a stable, that the commentary team constantly reminds you he's there and his dad is dead. Stop pretending he's the green shirt fan. That's being in the background.


he's a kid who has 0 dialog who shows up in the background sometimes...

why don't you stop pretending he's being featured in a prominent role every week and that he's burying other wrestlers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> he's a kid who has 0 dialog who shows up in the background sometimes...
> 
> why don't you stop pretending he's being featured in a prominent role every week and that he's burying other wrestlers












Mans is a highlighted part of The Dark Order


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Mans is a highlighted part of The Dark Order


so you post a clip form 6 months ago and when he was on commentary for 2 mins during a dark match......

what a prominent role lmao. you need to quit crying my guy. don't watch if it bothers you that much

that shit is way closer ro background character then it is to being featured constantly on a main show.

you're seriously crying about this? how does him not being on the show make it better? it's a non issue and has 0 significance in that regard


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> so you post a clip form 6 months ago and when he was on commentary for 2 mins during a dark match......
> 
> what a prominent role lmao. you need to quit crying my guy. don't watch if it bothers you that much
> 
> ...


3 months ago and he only wasn't on TV because he was on punishment. Think of how ridiculous of a character that is. Again you've went from this 



alex0816 said:


> *a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now *with what him and his family are going through


To well "so what if he's a permanent part of the roster, don't be mean he's a kid... With a dead dad, he has to be on TV"


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> 3 months ago and he only wasn't on TV because he was on punishment. Think of how ridiculous of a character that is. Again you've went from this
> 
> 
> 
> To well "so what if he's a permanent part of the roster, don't be mean he's a kid... With a dead dad, he has to be on TV"


yea i never said "don't be mean to the kid, blah blah" but go ahead and paint your own narrative because you get joy out of complaining.

you know whats rediculous? complaining about a child who's barely on tv. you know what else is rediculous? complaining about a child yet continuing to watch just so you can complain about a child..... 

i'm sure another thread will pop up in a month or so when he's on tv for 25 seconds again because his precsence is such a nuisance to some weird ass people


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> yea i never said "don't be mean to the kid, blah blah" but go ahead and paint your own narrative because you get joy out of complaining.
> 
> you know whats rediculous? complaining about a child who's barely on tv. you know what else is rediculous? complaining about a child yet continuing to watch just so you can complain about a child.....
> 
> i'm sure another thread will pop up in a month or so when he's on tv for 25 seconds again because his precsence is such a nuisance to some weird ass people


It sucks and you know it sucks. But several people here cannot even criticize a single element of the product. The whole thing is dumb and all the dumb things they do add up.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> That's simply not true, I heard every reaction. That's like saying Cody got the biggest pop at the live crowds which actually he got oje of the lower pops on the roster. Of course not everyone hates dark order but they are just there just being and that's it. They are not over. Doesn't mean some people don't mind them but there is zero evidence they are over which is why they don't actually get legit storyline push.


Uno got cheered over Miro.
Dark Order members got cheered over the large majority of the other wrestlers in the battle royal.
Ten got more of a pop in the main event than Team Taz did on Dynamite.

Take that how you will, but they are obviously over enough to be wanted by the live crowds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> yea i never said "don't be mean to the kid, blah blah" but go ahead and paint your own narrative because you get joy out of complaining.
> 
> you know whats rediculous? complaining about a child who's barely on tv. you know what else is rediculous? complaining about a child yet continuing to watch just so you can complain about a child.....
> 
> i'm sure another thread will pop up in a month or so when he's on tv for 25 seconds again because his precsence is such a nuisance to some weird ass people


You being flustered people don't want the 10 year old and are saying as much is you saying "don't be mean"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> Uno got cheered over Miro.
> Dark Order members got cheered over the large majority of the other wrestlers in the battle royal.
> Ten got more of a pop in the main event than Team Taz did on Dynamite.
> 
> Take that how you will, but they are obviously over enough to be wanted by the live crowds.


lol you're a mark because that is bullshit. plus miro is a heel, dont be silly.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> You do realize, i hope, that the hate is NOT on the kid himself, rather at the stupidity the company does by featuring and elevating a kid on an adult wrestling program, classified as 'all elite', where there is 'blood and guts' and is supposed to be taken serious as the alternative to the WWE, but is more like the alternative to TNA.


and for the record the kids not bad at character stuff FOR A 10 YEAR OLD. its just, im not trying to watch 10 year olds on my screen


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

bdon said:


> “The kid is being picked on at school by the 8th graders. Let him have the fantasy world where he gets to powerbomb V every time he gets out of line. It ain’t bad. His dad died 5 years, cut him some slack!”


"you are mocking a literal child you nazi"


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> It sucks and you know it sucks. But several people here cannot even criticize a single element of the product. The whole thing is dumb and all the dumb things they do add up.


complain about whatever you want. when it comes to complaining about a kid standing around once in a while, that's pretty rediculous


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You being flustered people don't want the 10 year old and are saying as much is you saying "don't be mean"


trust me i'm not flustered lol. it's a stupid thing to complain about


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> trust me i'm not flustered lol. it's a stupid thing to complain about


If you weren't flustered you wouldn't be bothered folk are saying the dead dad kid sucks.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Does anybody else think the visual of a shirtless 10 year old kid surrounded by a group of grown up shirtless men on tv look a little bit dodgy, of course it's harmless but it's not the greatest of images in an industry that is well known for it's sexual misconduct and drug abuse.


yep, it makes me uncomfortable seeing it
i know if it was my child, there's no way in hell i would let him run around shirtless with full adults
(not gonna let him do it even with full clothes actually)
not accusing people of anything
but better be safe than sorry


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like some of you are jellous of him,cause i have no problem with a kid having fun


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> If you weren't flustered you wouldn't be bothered folk are saying the dead dad kid sucks.


i mean you the one making a huge stink about it. maybe you're the flustered one.....

his prescense has 0 effect on whether or not i enjoy aew each week. because he does absolutely nothing.

it's just another dumb shit reason to complain about aew


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sadly, his physique isn't too far off from some of the people in AEW. Just needs to grow like 2 more feet.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cosmo77 said:


> Looks like some of you are jellous of him,cause i have no problem with a kid having fun


no actually im quite grateful both my parents are around


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> i mean you the one making a huge stink about it. maybe you're the flustered one.....
> 
> his prescense has 0 effect on whether or not i enjoy aew each week. because he does absolutely nothing.
> 
> it's just another dumb shit reason to complain about aew


I said I think his presence is stupid and he shouldn't be on TV because he brings nothing of value besides reminders that his dad died. Clearly I have a problem with him.

You on the other hand seemingly can't accept the idea that this is a forum and people are going to talk about what they like and don't like. If they happen to not like a 10 year old stable leader it's fair game to say that. 

I challenge you to do this, since criticism bothers you so much be the change you want to see. Go start some positive threads and only worry about the people that respond in good faith to your topics


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Unlike most I actually liked brodie.... like a whole lot. Hurt pretty bad when he passed. Selfishly, I don't really like seeing negative 1. Same reason I can't really listen to Linkin Park songs (how bro is this post😅) death has never been a ln easy thing for me to handle. If him being on camera is helping him cope, I can't really say I want them to stop booking him. But if I'm being honest, I wouldn't mind not seeing him for a while.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I said I think his presence is stupid and he shouldn't be on TV because he brings nothing of value besides reminders that his dad died. Clearly I have a problem with him.
> 
> You on the other hand seemingly can't accept the idea that this is a forum and people are going to talk about what they like and don't like. If they happen to not like a 10 year old stable leader it's fair game to say that.
> 
> I challenge you to do this, since criticism bothers you so much be the change you want to see. Go start some positive threads and only worry about the people that respond in good faith to your topics


there's valid criticism(not liking a certain wrestler, match, signing, segement, character, booking decision, ya know stuff that kinda matters) and there's petty crybaby criticims(complaining about a child on tv for 1 min)

you know why i don't start a bunch of threads here? cause theres so many weirdos that hate watch and bitch about every little thing that the thread would just turn into a stupid argument between people who actually wanna talk about AEW and people who just wann abitch about it. and the people who bitch about it are much louder and more obnoxious then the so called "fanboys". 

can't make a thread about Cody without bdon coming in and talking about how he hopes he burns in a fire
can't make a thread about MJF cause TK is ruining him it's all Jericho's fault
can't make a thread about Kenny or the legit dmd will complain they didn't promote his impact title match enough
can't make a thread about Wardlow cause mr316 thinks they're waiting to long to push him
can't make a thread about Britt Baker or Scarmo will bitch she's friends with Tony Schivane

why tf should i bother making threads when this place is toxic as hell?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> there's valid criticism(not liking a certain wrestler, match, signing, segement, character, booking decision, ya know stuff that kinda matters) and there's petty crybaby criticims(complaining about a child on tv for 1 min)
> 
> you know why i don't start a bunch of threads here? cause theres so many weirdos that hate watch and bitch about every little thing that the thread would just turn into a stupid argument between people who actually wanna talk about AEW and people who just wann abitch about it. and the people who bitch about it are much louder and more obnoxious then the so called "fanboys".
> 
> ...



Maybe, you should stop posting here if you don't like some of the posters that post here. It's pretty petty to complain about posters that you could just ignore.

Doesn't that sound ridiculous? Because clearly while you don't enjoy what some posters post, you clearly post here because you must enjoy some of the users here and they make it worth posting here for you. Same concept for folk that mostly shit on it. It took me a while to get it too, but even the strongest critics still have something they enjoy about the show if they discuss it this much. It's just they're louder about what they dislike than what they enjoy. Which is just how it is for some. It's similar to how people are typically quicker to leave a negative review on a restaurant than a positive. 

Just interact with the posters you feel you can have the type of discussions you want to have, instead of getting into discussions that you don't want to have.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Maybe, you should stop posting here if you don't like some of the posters that post here. It's pretty petty to complain about posters that you could just ignore.
> 
> Doesn't that sound ridiculous? Because clearly while you don't enjoy what some posters post, you clearly post here because you must enjoy some of the users here and they make it worth posting here for you. Same concept for folk that mostly shit on it. It took me a while to get it too, but even the strongest critics still have something they enjoy about the show if they discuss it this much. It's just they're louder about what they dislike than what they enjoy. Which is just how it is for some. It's similar to how people are typically quicker to leave a negative review on a restaurant than a positive.
> 
> Just interact with the posters you feel you can have the type of discussions you want to have, instead of getting into discussions that you don't want to have.


do you see me post here constantly? i only have the past day or so because you're responding to me.

i casually post in a thread that isn't toxic. if it turns into a shit show like it does most of the time i ignore it. if not i'll post. but most of the threads are people bitching about petty things like a 10 year old getting 30 seconds of screen time....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> do you see me post here constantly? i only have the past day or so because you're responding to me.
> 
> i casually post in a thread that isn't toxic. if it turns into a shit show like it does most of the time i ignore it. if not i'll post. but most of the threads are people bitching about petty things like a 10 year old getting 30 seconds of screen time....


But imagine if instead of getting upset that folk think Negative 1 is a worthless addition to the roster, why not start up a conversation with someone like @Prosper @LifeInCattleClass because right now you're being everything you claim to hate about folk that criticize things you find trivial.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> But imagine if instead of getting upset that folk think Negative 1 is a worthless addition to the roster, why not start up a conversation with someone like @Prosper @LifeInCattleClass because right now you're being everything you claim to hate about folk that criticize things you find trivial.


yea i'm not hate watching a show then bitching about it. what i was doing was maybe trying to enlighten people that this shit isn't a big deal in the slightest. clearly i overestimated the mindset of wf


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> lol you're a mark because that is bullshit. plus miro is a heel, dont be silly.


How am I a mark and how is that bullshit? They're the straight-up facts, so if facts are bullshit then idk what to tell ya mate


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well get ready guys. He is already training with Liv Morgan


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQFU9jXhmGi/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tay Conti
Anna Jay
Liv Morgan
yep, i guess they figured it out
nothing makes a man forget more than a beautiful woman
and even better, 3 of them at the same time


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^ How it should be done, not running about on national tv every other week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> yea i'm not hate watching a show then bitching about it. what i was doing was maybe trying to enlighten people that this shit isn't a big deal in the slightest. clearly i overestimated the mindset of wf


Posting on a forum you hate trying to "enlighten" folk that upset you, is just as silly as hate watching.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Maybe, you should stop posting here if you don't like some of the posters that post here. It's pretty petty to complain about posters that you could just ignore.
> 
> Doesn't that sound ridiculous? Because clearly while you don't enjoy what some posters post, you clearly post here because you must enjoy some of the users here and they make it worth posting here for you. Same concept for folk that mostly shit on it. It took me a while to get it too, but even the strongest critics still have something they enjoy about the show if they discuss it this much. It's just they're louder about what they dislike than what they enjoy. Which is just how it is for some. It's similar to how people are typically quicker to leave a negative review on a restaurant than a positive.
> 
> Just interact with the posters you feel you can have the type of discussions you want to have, instead of getting into discussions that you don't want to have.


lol he cant take criticism. So what if he makes a thread about cody and our man says he should burn in hell. What point would a thread be if we all just agreed and jerked each other off.At this point i dont even understand why he comes here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> lol he cant take criticism. So what if he makes a thread about cody and our man says he should burn in hell. What point would a thread be if we all just agreed and jerked each other off.At this point i dont even understand why he comes here.


I wouldn't like that type of forum, but folk can easily only talk to like minded posters if they wanted


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Posting on a forum you hate trying to "enlighten" folk that upset you, is just as silly as hate watching.


yup. kinda right, weird that i would think some of the people on this forum would think rationally.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> lol he cant take criticism. So what if he makes a thread about cody and our man says he should burn in hell. What point would a thread be if we all just agreed and jerked each other off.At this point i dont even understand why he comes here.


there's criticism and theres bitching over nothing. idk why people such as yourself continue to watch...

Cody sucks
bucks suck
booking sucks
TK is stupid
theres a 10 year old in the background

why continue to watch


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> yup. kinda right, weird that i would think some of the people on this forum would think rationally.


1. Did you just learn about the internet 

2. Again why not ignore and spend more time talking to folk who post in the way you approve


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Did you just learn about the internet
> 
> 2. Again why not ignore and spend more time talking to folk who post in the way you approve


you keep acting like i hate criticism, i don't i'm open to any kind of discussion. my issue is people who clearly don't like AEW continuing to watch and continuing to bitch. it makes them look fucking weird and they clealry don't watch to discuss anything, just bitch and moan, and that's most of this section unfortunately

you wanna complain about Cody, Bucks, Kenny, whoever, whatever, fine. but if you're bitching about every little thing and you constantly watch and bitch, it's a strange thing. but yall do you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> you keep acting like i hate criticism, i don't i'm open to any kind of discussion. my issue is people who clearly don't like AEW continuing to watch and continuing to bitch. it makes them look fucking weird and they clealry don't watch to discuss anything, just bitch and moan, and that's most of this section unfortunately
> 
> you wanna complain about Cody, Bucks, Kenny, whoever, whatever, fine. but if you're bitching about every little thing and you constantly watch and bitch, it's a strange thing. but yall do you


But again why not take your own advice and either stop posting all together or just interact with the users you don't find weird.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> there's criticism and theres bitching over nothing. idk why people such as yourself continue to watch...
> 
> Cody sucks
> bucks suck
> ...


And yet people like you think it's ok. You look past issues. I love many things about aew. I'm just not delusional. It's new it has a lot of work ahead. Get off this forum if you don't wanna have debates and pretend everything is perfect


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@RapShepard i highly suggest you listen/watch the newest Unrestricted podcast on Spotify or YouTube. -1 is actually on there doing a podcast and cutting “amazing” promos.

Goddamn I’m embarrassed for that kid. He’s going to grow up regretting this shit so badly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> @RapShepard i highly suggest you listen/watch the newest Unrestricted podcast on Spotify or YouTube. -1 is actually on there doing a podcast and cutting “amazing” promos.
> 
> Goddamn I’m embarrassed for that kid. He’s going to grow up regretting this shit so badly.


Alrighty then lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

bdon said:


> @RapShepard i highly suggest you listen/watch the newest Unrestricted podcast on Spotify or YouTube. -1 is actually on there doing a podcast and cutting “amazing” promos.
> 
> Goddamn I’m embarrassed for that kid. He’s going to grow up regretting this shit so badly.


Or will be always grateful for what the company did for him and his family after the tragic death of his father.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> @RapShepard i highly suggest you listen/watch the newest Unrestricted podcast on Spotify or YouTube. -1 is actually on there doing a podcast and cutting “amazing” promos.
> 
> Goddamn I’m embarrassed for that kid. He’s going to grow up regretting this shit so badly.


That´s what I said when he was trotted out there after the initial tribute show.
He could end up hating the business his dad loved because of this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s what I said when he was trotted out there after the initial tribute show.
> He could end up hating the business his dad loved because of this.


If you get a minute, just listen/watch his segment for 2 minutes. It’s so fucking cringe-worthy. I don’t need to hear this goddamn snot-nosed kid.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Well get ready guys. He is already training with Liv Morgan
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Not bad at all actually.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> But again why not take your own advice and either stop posting all together or just interact with the users you don't find weird.


i mostly do...


shandcraig said:


> And yet people like you think it's ok. You look past issues. I love many things about aew. I'm just not delusional. It's new it has a lot of work ahead. Get off this forum if you don't wanna have debates and pretend everything is perfect


cry more. theres so much you love but all you do is bitch and moan bro.

i don't "look past issues" if you paid any attention to what i've said

there is no "having debates" in here. the weirdos attack anyone who disagree with them and don't think AEW is the worst thing to ever be conceived

don't like what i have to say then yall can take your own advice and talk to 'people who think the same' smh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> i mostly do...
> 
> cry more. theres so much you love but all you do is bitch and moan bro.
> 
> ...


That's all I'm saying, your forum experience will be much more enjoyable if you ignore what you seen "overly critical".


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> dark isn't a main show, it's a youtube show filled with jobbers. idgaf if he wrestles on wins on there, i don't watch, you so upset about it don't watch


Seriously? Did you read his response or dismiss it entirely? He said why it was an issue regardless if it was on Dark or not. An 8 year old punching a 40 year old ref isn't realistic, and it looks like he sold it. Having an 8 year old on commentary is silly, even if Brodie did pass away recently. Who in their right mind wants to see a kid on commentary, let alone come to a ring with a stable?

Is there something wrong with a legitmate criticisms such as those or do you want an echo chamber full of only positive remarks about AEW? "don't like, don't watch" remarks are only used when you can't really counter his points. It seems as if you're being just sensitive over valid criticism.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> That's all I'm saying, your forum experience will be much more enjoyable if you ignore what you seen "overly critical".


i don't see stuff as "overly critical" as you put it, i see stuff like bitching about a 10 year old getting 1 min of screen time stupid


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> Seriously? Did you read his response or dismiss it entirely? He said why it was an issue regardless if it was on Dark or not. An 8 year old punching a 40 year old ref isn't realistic, and it looks like he sold it. Having an 8 year old on commentary is silly, even if Brodie did pass away recently. Who in their right mind wants to see a kid on commentary, let alone come to a ring with a stable?
> 
> Is there something wrong with a legitmate criticisms such as those or do you want an echo chamber full of only positive remarks about AEW? "don't like, don't watch" remarks are only used when you can't really counter his points. It seems as if you're being just sensitive over valid criticism.


lol ok

if it;s such an issue, don't watch....

that's not me being sensitive or not being able to counter points, that's a reasonable thin gto do when you hate most of a show........


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do they want to constantly bring up a guy dying from lung problems while he worked for them touching other sweaty bleeding men during a pandemic that attacks mainly the lungs. 

Not saying the two were directly related, but like, jeesh. You did an awesome tribute show, you're paying the family his contract. Those are good things. I commend Tony for that. But it's time to let it be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> i don't see stuff as "overly critical" as you put it, i see stuff like bitching about a 10 year old getting 1 min of screen time stupid


Stupid or overly critical either way, folk are going to voice their displeasures.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the kid is not an insignificant part of the show
according to an EVP, Negative One is the leader of The Dark Order

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403173465608294400yep, we have a 10 year old child as the leader of a faction in a pro wrestling company on international TV


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Brodie Jr.’s ‘feud’ with Liv Morgan continues to be the best thing


Some great pics and videos of -1’s latest trip to Natalya & TJ Wilson’s gym, and a reminder that the way the wrestling world continues to embrace & support Brodie Lee’s family is amazing.




www.cagesideseats.com





Future champ


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Probably the most useless and talentless and most undeserving thing ive ever seen on tv


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> lol ok
> 
> if it;s such an issue, don't watch....
> 
> that's not me being sensitive or not being able to counter points, that's a reasonable thin gto do when you hate most of a show........


People can do what they want with their lives. Some don't even watch and look up info on the net. Like I said its quite obvious you're overwhelmed with criticism of AEW at this point. This forum doesnt have to be swarmed with AEW superfans only.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> People can do what they want with their lives. Some don't even watch and look up info on the net. Like I said its quite obvious you're overwhelmed with criticism of AEW at this point. This forum doesnt have to be swarmed with AEW superfans only.


Don´t bother. The old "Don´t like, don´t watch" reply is all they can come up with when they have no other valid arguments.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> People can do what they want with their lives. Some don't even watch and look up info on the net. Like I said its quite obvious you're overwhelmed with criticism of AEW at this point. This forum doesnt have to be swarmed with AEW superfans only.


never said it has to filled with superfans. it's just overcrowded with people who bitch an dmoan about every little thing, hence why i say "don't watch". i don't think AEW is perfect, but if i hated most of the show i wouldn't watch. you wanna spedn time watching a show you hate, that's fuckign weird


yeahright2 said:


> Don´t bother. The old "Don´t like, don´t watch" reply is all they can come up with when they have no other valid arguments.


lol look at most of the criticisms. they're not valid in the slightest. and that's not me not be able to make a valid point. would you keep eating the same food if you hated it? like yall are fucking weird man.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> never said it has to filled with superfans. it's just overcrowded with people who bitch an dmoan about every little thing, hence why i say "don't watch". i don't think AEW is perfect, but if i hated most of the show i wouldn't watch. you wanna spedn time watching a show you hate, that's fuckign weird
> 
> 
> lol look at most of the criticisms. they're not valid in the slightest. and that's not me not be able to make a valid point. would you keep eating the same food if you hated it? like yall are fucking weird man.


Show us how they're not valid then? You can't even respond and explain why brodies 7 year old kid doesn't make AEW look like a joke. Regardless if its on Dark or not. No one cares about your petty judgements. Explain yourself.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

alex0816 said:


> lol look at most of the criticisms. they're not valid in the slightest. and that's not me not be able to make a valid point. would you keep eating the same food if you hated it? like yall are fucking weird man.


By that same token, can't people just turn around and say, "don't like it, don't read"? If you don't like critical commentary on a subject, don't read it. 

This is what I what I mean by there being a small group of people from both sides of the AEW Cultists-Bitter Critics feud that are incapable of participating in good faith discussion. Unless you're ready and willing to be intellectually honest and have a discussion, just don't bother. There are plenty of people who are legitimately rooting for AEW to succeed on its own merits and want to discuss the positives and negatives of the current product. But we're drowned out by the two rabbles who either want to censor all/most criticism, or are straight-up masochists who hate-watch and only provide ill-intentioned criticisms.

As far as I'm concerned, the majority of the insufferable AEW haters have been banned. At the moment the AEW rabble are looking like paranoid crybabies.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is silly but at the end of the day, I don't mind. If a billionaire [Well, son of a billionaire] wants to give someone a bunch of money for pretty much performing no real job, who am I to disagree?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> The dark order shouldn't be happening. No one fucking cares about them since day 1. I wanna know who's idea it was because many other shitty things they do are normally dropped fast


Sorry to inform you but the opinions on an internet forum aren't the majority lol, Dark Order is enjoyed by quite a few people myself included since day 1 bruh.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> Show us how they're not valid then? You can't even respond and explain why brodies 7 year old kid doesn't make AEW look like a joke. Regardless if its on Dark or not. No one cares about your petty judgements. Explain yourself.


show you they're not valid? you got people complaining about a 10 year odl getting 1 min of screen time. you got people complaining about great matches like Bucks vs Pac/Fenix going too long for an opening match. you got people hoping Cody gets run over by a truck when he holds a microphone. what valid criticisms..."explain yourself" 😂 😂 😂 explain why you watch something to just bitch and moan


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Future champ


Agreed! I can see it now. Best 2-of-3 falls for the new trios championship. 6-man tag spotfest--hype already!! -1 pins Brandi and her unborn child to get a *two-in-one *pin and become the _*inaugural trios and youngest-ever champion*_ in the history of professional wrestling!!1!one. Personally I welcome our wrestling cosplay overlords.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

taker_2004 said:


> Agreed! I can see it now. Best 2-of-3 falls for the new trios championship. 6-man tag spotfest--hype already!! -1 pins Brandi and her unborn child to get a *two-in-one *pin and become the _*inaugural trios and youngest-ever champion*_ in the history of professional wrestling!!1!one. Personally I welcome our wrestling cosplay overlords.


Brandis child isn´t unborn anymore..


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Brandis child isn´t unborn anymore..


Shit. There goes my plan. What about sitting on the kid in a stroller?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

taker_2004 said:


> Shit. There goes my plan. What about sitting on the kid in a stroller?


I kinda expect Brandi, Cody and their little girl fight Moxley, Young and their newborn in the first ever intergender trios match for the titles.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> I kinda expect Brandi, Cody and their little girl fight Moxley, Young and their newborn in the first ever intergender trios match for the titles.


Watch 2021 be the year "youngest champion ever" gets re-written 3 times in AEW alone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Brandis child isn´t unborn anymore..


I fully expect news that the kid pinned the doctor immediately after exiting the birth canal.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I fully expect news that the kid pinned the doctor immediately after exiting the birth canal.


Nah.. No point in pinning the doctor if there´s no Hardcore title yet. 

But I expect reports of a miracle happening somewhere on Earth at the exact time of birth.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> show you they're not valid? you got people complaining about a 10 year odl getting 1 min of screen time. you got people complaining about great matches like Bucks vs Pac/Fenix going too long for an opening match. you got people hoping Cody gets run over by a truck when he holds a microphone. what valid criticisms..."explain yourself" 😂 😂 😂 explain why you watch something to just bitch and moan


Aside from the Cody thing those are valid criticisms. Its fine for an indy promotion to have kids interact with wrestlers or the bucks to do their schtick. But aew is better than pwg or chikara. They also reach a wider audience. You can do whatever you want in a closed set or with a limited audience. Doesn't mean 20 thousand fans will love brodie junior or seeing the bucks go balls to the wall for 15 minutes


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> show you they're not valid? you got people complaining about a 10 year odl getting 1 min of screen time. you got people complaining about great matches like Bucks vs Pac/Fenix going too long for an opening match. you got people hoping Cody gets run over by a truck when he holds a microphone. what valid criticisms..."explain yourself" 😂 😂 😂 explain why you watch something to just bitch and moan


Like @Firefromthegods said. Yea it won't kill you to see the kid on tv for a few minutes, but they are the second largest pro wresting company in the U.S, and possibly the world. A 10 year old is an active part of the roster, and is showcased on tv as the leader of one of their factions that somehow gets tv time every week. This just screams indy level. I would expect this out of PWG, not a company trying to compete with WWE or be taken seriously. I like AEW and there is things that I enjoy, but I can also admit that this is a valid complaint.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

People compare AEW and WCW, could you imagine a midcard unit such as The Dungeon Of Doom coming out with a legitimate child?


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People compare AEW and WCW, could you imagine a midcard unit such as The Dungeon Of Doom coming out with a legitimate child?


Would have probably made the Dungeon of Doom more interesting tbh especially if said child were secretly a mad genius and the true leader.

Nah but seriously yeah -1 appearing on dark or being on the roster page are no big deals to me, fine with the company giving the kid something fun to do given his situation. However him actually appearing on dynamite himself even if it's incredibly background, really becomes that step too far in my opinion. I respect what AEW are trying to do personally (though some naturally see it as being manipulative and though I disagree I can see why) however just cause I can respect it doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People compare AEW and WCW, could you imagine a midcard unit such as The Dungeon Of Doom coming out with a legitimate child?


Wouldnt happen even on WCW Saturday Night.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

He's more intimidating than most of the roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point AEW is like a giant playground almost anyone is welcome to come play in, your friends, your family, your distant relatives, your kids, your dog, anyone and all can come and play wrestler on tv for this mark spoiled billionaire, no age limit, no species limit, if you can walk and have a beating heart you can come live your dream and play wrestler. And you can decide if you're a heel or a face, and you can change on the fly whenever you want, anything goes!


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> if you can walk and have a beating heart you can come live your dream and play wrestler


A perfect analogy, lmfao.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> no species limit


I bet you Cody's dog becomes TNT Champion before AEW finishes up.


----------

